# Cool Mornings and Great Fishing, Now is the time!



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

The cooler mornings have been awesome here lately, but I am not the only one that has been loving it, the fish love it more. I'll begin with our wade fishing trips, because our top water bite has been outstanding with the little spook Jr's over the scattered grass beds. When the top water bite lays off it's been hard to beat a Down South Lure with an 1/8 oz jig head just burning it over the grass to keep them from hanging up, but that is where the fish have been while wading, up tight to the grass and shore lines due to here the past 2 weeks we've been facing our yearly equinox tides which are around 1' plus above normal mean tide. The Bay is loaded with shrimp right now and I have not seen East Matagorda Bay in better shape within the past 15 years according to all of my journals I keep with documented trips by the day. I most definitely see a Matagorda Bay record breaking Trout being caught this year by some lucky angler, because it's just going to happen. Our Flounder are pouring in by the gourds, and every trip I've ran the past 2 weeks we have had plenty of Flounder go into our ice chest. Drift Fishing has been great to as we drift over deeper shell pads and clam piles using a rattle cork rigged with either a Gulp Shrimp or just a regular good ol Live shrimp, nothing will pass up a shrimp in a bay, plus the kids just love to get their lines pulled all day, It keeps them busy. 
I do have one day open in October which Is the 25th, and In November I have several scattered dates open but they are slowly getting picked off a little bit at a time, and in December there are several scattered dates opened there too. Don't Forget, November and December plus January are our prime months for just general fishing and for going for that monster Trout of a lifetime, they are there and we are going to go after them.
I'll be launching in Sargent Tx through winter and will be fishing East Matty mostly so if your coming from Houston, Bryan, College Station your going to love the drive because its much closer to you guys than having to haul all the way to the Harbor in Matagorda. :texasflag
I appreciate you reading the reports and stay tuned for more to come.
Capt. Hollis Forrester 979-236-3115 [email protected]
www.capthollisforrester.com 
www.fishingmatagordabay.com :texasflag


----------



## RB2020 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for the report. Capt. Hollis puts you on the fish.


----------

